# Are protein supplements harmful?



## sockyt (Nov 16, 2005)

I'm 21. I used to take whey proteins. It gives 60 gm of protein per 100gm, but I used to take only 15 gm of the powder. Then I decided to increase my intake to 90gm of the powder so I would get around 50 gm of protein. But after month I started getting these sudden pains in the left side of my chest, it used to last for just a couple of seconds but it used to be really painful. Never felt anything like that before, so I stopped taking the supplement. Still have this heaviness on the left side of chest and its been over 2 months since I stopped the supplement. Just want to know if whey protein supplements can increase cholestrol and whether they harm the heart in anyway? Also I've read about ppl getting 200gm of protein in their diet(thorugh supplements and foods), is that too much? The RDA is only around 65gm, will all that extra protein harm the heart in anyway?I'm new to this forum so if i posted in the wrong, overlook that.


----------



## goandykid (Nov 16, 2005)

i didn't think it could, 90 isnt uber high either. Google it


----------



## Tier (Nov 16, 2005)

I think you should go to the DOCTOR with chest pains personally, that's just me though...


----------



## Randy (Nov 16, 2005)

Bodybuilders usually follow a guildline of 1-1.5 grams of protein per pound of bodyweight per day.  Outside of that you generally do not want to consume more than 50 grams of protein in about a 3 hours timeframe.  Your body can only retain so much at a time.  I've heard much contraversy over whether to much protein can harm you or not.  I wouldn't take the chance of testing the theory.  Many say to much can cause osteoperosis.  I've never heard of to much protein causing heart problems though. Can it raise your cholestrol?   I've never read anything that I can recall that significantly states that it does.  The key is the source of the protein that you are buying.  Depending on the manufacturer it can contain loads of additives that can increase your cholestrol.   If you want to get that detailed you will have to do research of your own.


----------



## musclepump (Nov 16, 2005)

Protein is definitely harmful. It makes your muscles grow, sometimes to disgusting proportions.


----------



## Gordo (Nov 17, 2005)

If you have a prediagnosed Kidney condition....then maybe excess protein might be hard on the kidneys....but the heart?

Uh left side chest pains is usually a good time to go see a doc. 
Could be muscle strain that hasn't healed right.....could be anything until you get it checked out.


----------

